# King Salmon on the Kenai River, WIP



## DonH

. I'm going to do something I've never done, which is to show a work in progress. This is my son who won an Alaskan trip in a sales contest and took his dear old dad. This is being shown on here with his permission. He caught this 35 ib King Salmon, which made his year!


----------



## DonH

I don't know if this will finish tonight, but ill post updates. Who knows, it might not work. (Gulp!) Here is basic freehand sketching in light blue pastel pencil and a bit of background color.


----------



## DonH

Here is some more basic color blocking. Proportions are not quite correct, but in my style, I morph all that as we go.


----------



## DonH

More detail, correcting some of the flaws.


----------



## DonH

Shortened the cap. ( it will take fixative to fully cover the mistake), colored the jeans, refined the face and fish.


----------



## DonH

More refinements. Spots on the Salmon. Leveled the shoreline. That's it until I get some fixative in the morning so I can then get coverage over flaws.


----------



## chanda95

Don - This has been the funnest thing to watch progress. You did an amazing job! I seriously wish I could get a drawing done in the same time frame. I am so impressed right now. Your son will be proud.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! He was with me when I did all that and wants it for sure. This is the final painting. I've taken it about as far as I can go with my current skills and patience.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Ditto to what Chanda said! It was great seeing this come together and I am ever the more impressed with you.


----------



## DonH

Thanks so much, Pencilmein! It was scary showing one in progress, not knowing the outcome. Here is how it is being displayed in the gallery, as an ad for comission work.


----------

